# Downtime 6/12/09



## Janice (Jun 12, 2009)

Apologies for the downtime experienced this morning. There was a mySQL (database) bug that took some time to track down and correct. 

Appreciate your patience this morning as we worked on the issue.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks, Janice! I am glad it is working again


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you so much Janice! So good to see Specktra back!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 12, 2009)

omg i'm SO happy it's back up. i was freaking out! lol!!
thanx janice!!


----------



## Willa (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you Janice again for you great site <3


----------



## Janice (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey Willa, looking good woman. Like the new avatar. =]

Thanks for caring so much Lauren, glad we could get the site back up and running for you addicts. ^_^

Hey Susane and Cap! How are you ladies?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Hey Willa, looking good woman. Like the new avatar. =]

Thanks for caring so much Lauren, glad we could get the site back up and running *for you addicts*. ^_^

Hey Susane and Cap! How are you ladies?_

 





Hey Janice! I am fine but a bit stressed. It is good that the weekend is almost there. 
How are you? Miss you!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_
Hey Susane and Cap! How are you ladies?_

 
I am fine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am looking forward to get summer vacations on July 1st 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Right now I am writing school reports for my students and enjoy the time here on specktra!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the notice! i was worried that my connection was experiencing problems as i am using my new purchased macbook. phew*


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 12, 2009)

Whew! Glad you are back. Love the site, obviously.
Great job.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for working so hard to keep the site functioning at its best, Janice

<3 !


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 12, 2009)

No worries Janice.  You work so hard to maintain the site, and it is appreciated.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks Janice...I knew I slept in for a reason this morning...I missed it all...


----------



## Willa (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Hey Willa, looking good woman. Like the new avatar. =]

Thanks for caring so much Lauren, glad we could get the site back up and running for you addicts. ^_^

Hey Susane and Cap! How are you ladies?_

 
Thank you soo much!
It's been a while since I liked a picture of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And true... we're addicts


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 12, 2009)

^^ i know right! i think the site being down showed how much we REALLY love specktra!


----------



## peek_a_b0o (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks Janice. I thought the world was ending, Specktra had database errors and people with hotmail accounts couldnt receive any emails whatsoever! 2 hours later catastrophy adverted lmao Makeup is still here!


----------



## Willa (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_^^ i know right! i think the site being down showed how much we REALLY love specktra! 



_

 
That's right!


----------



## n_c (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you Janice!


----------



## 2nigurl (Jun 12, 2009)

whew! thank you soo much! Its just complete my day now that its back


----------



## madnicole (Jun 13, 2009)

very relieved! felt rather lost last night since I couldn't browse FOTD!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 15, 2009)

^^ it's hilarious to see how many of us were lost because of the database error. lol!


----------

